# Rehomed Chi is scared of our floors!



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi guys. I haven't been here since 2013 but I remember this forum being a great place for getting some answers. 

So here's what I got. Yesterday we brought home a female chi. She's almost 6 yrs old and she is very TINY. I'm saying she's 3 lbs bc it's hard to tell for sure on my rotary scale. I think she's closer to 2 1/2 lbs. She has horrible skin condition. Dry, flaky skin. Her ears looks like they've been used as a chew toy. Chunks missing from them, sores, and no hair. She also has bald spots on other parts of her body. I'm sure it's from the pedigree dog food she's been on. The first ingredient is corn and the rest of the ingredients list doesn't get much better. I'm eager to see how much that improves over time with real food. 
She's been in the same house since she was a puppy but her family decided they didn't want to deal with 2 dogs anymore (they also have a old blind poodle). I found out about her needing a new home via FB. She's adjusted pretty well to my other dogs and to my kids. She's very friendly with me and the kids. She's tolerating the other two boys ok. So the transition has been mostly smooth. Except for she is scared to death of our floors. Her previous house was a trailer house with carpeted floors. We have a pretty big house (at least compared to a trailer) and it's hardwood or ceramic tile throughout. She's terrified and wont walk! She either sits still or runs to a wall and hugs it. I'm not really sure how to address this without causing more fear. Help,please! I need ideas.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

What a lucky little dog! I've just been reading about nail covers/ toe grips (not sure if that's the exact term) for dogs who slip on bare floors. Sounds like you apply them once and they last for weeks. Was thinking about looking into them since Piper won't cross a bare floor. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CjNDwTPO-c


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

After looking at them they look like a great solution, bit pricey, but would they be small enough? My Piper is about the same size as your rescue. I thought about dipping her nails in that coating that hardware stores sell to coat the handles of tools, but have no clue about it's toxicity.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Tool coating would be really toxic. 

Booties can be made fairly easily out of duct tape and socks that will help grip if that's the issue.

Kudos for helping this gal. She sounds precious.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

She is precious. Just a doll. She's getting my heart more and more. 

Ive thrown down a bunch of towels and blankets on the floor. That seems to be helping. I left it where there's gaps between the blankets so she has to temporarily touch the floor but not for long. And I set her food off the edge of a blanket so she has to step off to eat. That seems to be helping! She's at least walking around. I figure I can eventually start pulling up the blankets as she gets more comfortable around the new house until,there's nothing left on the floor. Time consuming baby steps but I'm ok with that. Hope it works.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Moon fall, I see we have the same dog combo. Chi(s) and BT!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

She may come around over time, once she gets more comfortable. One of my girls, Lola, isn't fond of our hardwood or the tile floors but she's learned to manage around. We also have rugs and runners all over to help her walk around and not be such a spaz. Hope this helps! And thank you so much for rescuing this sweet angel, with a little tlc and better food, she is gonna do great!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Yep! But mine is half heeler which changes it a bit. I really don't like bostons a ton- their personalities are not a good fit for my personality, but Alli's very heeler and I enjoy her intensity. Despite weighing 21 pounds she has the presence of a large dog and is very powerful and athletic.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Whoops I totally missed the heeled part.


----------



## CaptainF (Sep 4, 2016)

My rescue chi would NOT go in the bathroom with me at work, & I think it was due to the linoleum floor. 
Over time, he has gotten OK with it, but it did take awhile.


----------

